# Ignition Problems with my Audi.



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

My car hesitates under acceleration around 1000 to 1500 rpms, but runs smooth at anything after that, in any gear, even at WOT. The car is a Euro Spec 97' Audi A6 2.8L 30v (ACK) Quattro. It didn't start doing this until just after a little road trip over Thanksgiving weekend. 
I was thinking about buying some new NGK plugs and replacing the Bosch platinums that are in there, but I just swapped in another set of used spark plugs into the car just to see if the probelm would go away, but I'm getting the exact same results, studdering at low RPM's during acceleration in any gear. So I can rule out the spark plugs as being the problem. 
Is there anyway to test the coil pack itself just to make sure that its ok? If I can rule out the coilpack as the problem then I'll buy a new set of wires. I'd just really hate to buy a set of expencive plug wires just to find out that the costly coil pack need to be changed as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

Bump?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

You're probably not getting any responses because there's no single cause for such a problem. It could be the MAF sensor, a vacuum leak, a dirty or sticking throttle body, injectors, fuel pump and/or filter, plugs, coils, etc., etc., etc... You'll have to pull codes if you want a better answer.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

Have checked for any codes?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

My car is a early 1997 A6 Euro spec C4 chassis which I believe is OBD1. I looked all through out the car for an OBD2 port to connect my scanner to, but I found nothing, that's why I'm assuming its OBD1. There's no icons or any abnormal lights in the dash either. I don't know where to begin to look. 
I just rebuilt the motor a couple months ago and replaced all the cloth vaccum lines. The car was running great after I rebuilt it. It wasn't until a little road trip that the car started acting up on the ride back home on the Autobahn.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

If it's OBD2, it should be under a panel in the tray thingy next to your handbrake. If it's not there, I think it may be in the fusebox (OBD1?).
If it's in neither of those places, ask in the VAG-COM forum.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. ()*

put in NGK plugs only, throw the bosch ones in the trash. they are paper weights


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (Slimjimmn)*

Well today I noticed that the jerking is starting to do it from 1000-2000 rpms, a bit higher than the 1000-1500 rpms it was doing it at before. I still can't find an OBD2 port, and I have no CEL lights on my dash. 
What are the most probable causes? 
When I rebuilt the motor, I replaced all of the vaccum lines and did a vaccum test to confirm there was no leakage. So the next two item to look t are the fuel or the ignition. 
As for the ignition, I've already swapped the plugs with another set that I had in the garage, with no change in the results, still does the exact same thing. I then got a spray bottle of water, and with the car running, I sprayed the water around the coil pack and on the spark plug wires, and saw no arching or change in idle whatsoever. So i don't thing a new set of expensive plugs and wires will solve my problems.
How can I check the fuel delivery? The fuel filter is only a few months old, What else should I be looking into?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

I had a similar problem once...misfires at a low RPM range then smoothing out above or below that range. Turned out to be weak terminals on the plug wire set...when the engine RPM's hit the harmonic frequency of the plug wire with the weak terminal contact (old wire set..the contact just lost spring tension on the plug)..then the contact would jump around enuff to cause misfires..when the engine passed thru this range...misfires stopped..tore my hair out over this...till I happend to notice the burn marks on the plug contact when I was pullin plugs out to check em just one more time..new wire set...all was well! IF you need wire set..Amazon had Bosch set for about $110+/- with free shippin...awhile back..best deal I found. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (spitpilot)*

My car is still having this problem, it is still driveable, but I notice the hesitation/studdering getting progressively worse. So far, I've seen the hesitation go upwards to 2500 RPM's now. By the way its acting, it almost makes it feel like one of the CCT's has gone bad but I don't know which one it is. The car isn't throwing any codes, so I don't know which side (if any) the misfires are coming from. 
Is there any old fasioned way to check the CCT's? Does anyone know what the electrical out put to the connectors is supposed to be? How can I do a check on the CCT's to make sure they are working properly? The good news is that I have an extra CCT lying around in my garage in case I have to change one out. Please help out if you can. Thanks!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

When was the last time the throttle body was given a good cleaning?
As for the CCT, obviously, you and I mean different things by that. I'm pretty sure the cam chain tensioner does not have an electrical output...


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. ()*

There is a connector going to each of the CCT's, but I don't know if they are controlled electrically, or simply just giving the ECU a resistance reading. I don't have the troubleshooting guide books to reference this.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

VVT? I think that's only operating at WOT. It's possible your timing's off, but check for a dirty TB or bad coil first.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. ()*

no, I'm talking about the cam chain tentioners. Mine have an electrical connector on it, as well as the oil orifices coming up from the head. 
I had the coil checked from a local shop that had a light gun, and it seems that its working correctly. This hesitation is weird, it only happens under load, and only at low RPM's. 
There's gotta be a way to check the CCT's. My car isn't throwing any codes, probably because its OBD1 (i think). its a 1997 Euro Spec Audi A6, 2.8L 30v, ACK, Quattro.


----------



## No self control (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

You need to scan your with a vag com scan tool. When you don this I am sure you will find some manufacturer specific trouble codes. Your OBD2 diagnostic connector should be located under a rubber cover near the parking brake handle.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (No self control)*

That presents another problem, I cannot find the OBD2 port anywhere on the car! I looked under seats, behind the dash, in the center consol, nothing! A friend and I went through the car for an hour looking for it with no luck. I know the all cars 1997 and above should be OBD2, but this car is a Eurospec Audi A6 (C4), early model 1997. The C5 A6 came out in 1997.5, maybe that's when they converted to OBD2 and left mine OBD1.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

Did you look in the ashtray(s)?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_Mine have an electrical connector on it [...]

... which I'm guessing is for the VVT. I can't think of anything else it could possibly be.

_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_I had the coil checked from a local shop that had a light gun, and it seems that its working correctly.

A timing light might be able to tell you when a coil is really bad, but it can't tell you if it's only sort-of bad. The best way is to disconnect the coil and measure the terminal resistances. I don't know what the spec is for the 30V, but if you have access to a Bentley, it should tell you the acceptable range. If it's even only a little bit out of spec, you can expect misfires.

_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_There's gotta be a way to check the CCT's.

Apart from the noise emanating from your valve cover, you would get codes for misfires and probably something to do with the camshaft position sensor range.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. ()*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_A timing light might be able to tell you when a coil is really bad, but it can't tell you if it's only sort-of bad. The best way is to disconnect the coil and measure the terminal resistances. I don't know what the spec is for the 30V, but if you have access to a Bentley, it should tell you the acceptable range. If it's even only a little bit out of spec, you can expect misfires.

Does anyone with a Belntly care to chime in and provide the resistance values for the ignition terminals? 
Also, isn't a CCT and a VVT the same thing on these motors?? If, not, whats the difference?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Problems with my Audi. (MEDEL514)*

Email sent


----------

